# Big Announcement Coming Soon...



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

You all will want to stay tuned, the biggest puff pipe event of the year is going to be happening soon...


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

O.K. I'm curious. Subscribed.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

um bigger than secret santa?


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Will it be revealed before I have to go to sleep?:wink:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

you got me interested...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Uh Wuzzut?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

it could be a trap


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

On the proverbial edge of my seat here, when will the announcement be made?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Here's a hint. It's going to be bigger than Elvis. (Skinny Elvis, not fat strung out Elvis.)


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Here's a hint. It's going to be bigger than Elvis. (Skinny Elvis, not fat strung out Elvis.)


Dang! I was hoping for Fat Elvis.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Here's a hint. It's going to be bigger than Elvis. (Skinny Elvis, not fat strung out Elvis.)


It's happening 50 years ago!?


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

so the real question that needs to be asked is simply... define 'soon'... are you talking about tonight or a few weeks from now?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BOOM!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Huh? Is it a Puff.com custom blend from Sam Gawith that won't be available till next summer? :rofl:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Vegas Herf?


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Vegas sounds good to me.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

too bad im thousands of miles from vegas.

hurp


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Let me guess, you're pregnant?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> Let me guess, you're pregnant?


pregnant with elvis?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

With Elvis' illegitimate love child.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> With Elvis' illegitimate love child.


off of those towels he threw at the crowd.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

You mean to tell me the King isn't alive?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

You are Elvis?


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

Is it animal, vegetable, or mineral?
Also: Is it bigger than The Beatles? B/c that would be huge. They were bigger than Jesus, you know. :biglaugh:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Subscribed. Can't wait to see.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Nothing witty, just curious.....


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Check back latter today...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Check back latter today...


Now that's just cruel oke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tonight:

Check back tomorrow morning


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hot damn! He finally found a video of a monkey knife fight!!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Hot damn! He finally found a video of a monkey knife fight!!!


:lol::lol::lol:

Or, alternatively:


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Peanut Butter, Fried Banana and bacon sammiches for EVERYBODY :laugh:


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

dmgizzo said:


> Peanut Butter, Fried Banana and bacon sammiches for EVERYBODY :laugh:


Hey now, I am a devotee of peanut butter and fried banana sammiches...
But bacon? It seems so obvious now, how could I miss it. Do you fry the bananas in bacon grease?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Xodar said:


> Hey now, I am a devotee of peanut butter and fried banana sammiches...
> But bacon? It seems so obvious now, how could I miss it. Do you fry the bananas in bacon grease?


I hope so, don't want to waste the bacon grease


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe it's a way to get the traffic counter up, ala FaceBook


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Didn't you guys get the memo
free SG tins for anyone subscribed to this thread, for life.....


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

canadianpiper said:


> Didn't you guys get the memo
> free SG tins for anyone subscribed to this thread, for life.....


As soon as X Blend gets back in stock I'll be mailing it out.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Xodar said:


> Hey now, I am a devotee of peanut butter and fried banana sammiches...
> But bacon? It seems so obvious now, how could I miss it. Do you fry the bananas in bacon grease?


How indeed. One of the Universal Truths is that all foodstuffs can be improved by adding bacon.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

freestoke said:


> How indeed. One of the Universal Truths is that all foodstuffs can be improved by adding bacon.


For those of you not in Portland, we have a local donut shop called "Voodoo doughnuts". Their signature is a twist made into a person and filled with raspberry jelly, ergo voodoo...

But their money doughnut is the maple bacon bar. Big, fresh maple bar with a thick slab of bacon on top. It's like a peanut butter and chocolate moment :hungry:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Was that outage just now the big announcement?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> Was that outage just now the big announcement?


Or perhaps the announcement caused the outage.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Xodar said:


> For those of you not in Portland, we have a local donut shop called "Voodoo doughnuts". Their signature is a twist made into a person and filled with raspberry jelly, ergo voodoo...
> 
> But their money doughnut is the maple bacon bar. Big, fresh maple bar with a thick slab of bacon on top. It's like a peanut butter and chocolate moment :hungry:


I heard about that place, on man vs. food I think.

I want doughnuts now.

damn


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Xodar said:


> But their money doughnut is the maple bacon bar. Big, fresh maple bar with a thick slab of bacon on top. It's like a peanut butter and chocolate moment :hungry:


Why are you not mailing me one of these every morning???


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

geeze it's tonight not today... you are killin us... it's almost as bad as my wife gripping because of army wives 'who is going to die' this week BS


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I thought most had made the connection here's the big announcement Pipe Blind Taste Test II


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Quan I thought you were going to annouce that you were preggy or something heh 
troy


----------

